# Pics of my layout



## 11290

Link to some pics I took Thursday night. Don't get a chance to work on it much but it's finally getting there. Been a long haul. Just some detailing things to go now. Have a steam engine and some "people cars" that I put on from time to time, just didn't have them on right now. Be going away from home for the next 8 weeks to work in sunny FL so won't get anything else done before mid to late August.

N Scale, started out as a 3' x 6'-8 hollow core door layout but ended up adding 3 1/2" all around (long story why) so now 3'-7 x 7'-3. 

http://sknappshots.smugmug.com/SK-Model-Train-Layout-06112015/

A bit of a background on the town name "Dimentia Springs" (and yes I know dementia is spelled with an "e" instead of an "i"). I work part time at Walt Disney World and wanted to add Mickey ears to my tower like the Earful Tower at Hollywood Studios. Found the Disney font online and added the Disney "D" to the tower. Told my wife now I had to name my town something starting with "D". Disney had just announced that they were changing the name of Downtown Disney to Disney Springs and my town was from the 30's, 40's, 50's era, I told her I was going to call it "Dimentia Springs - the town that time forgot. Just stuck with that.

Steve K
Evansville, IN


----------



## Magic

Welcome to the forum. :smilie_daumenpos:

Nice layout there, full but not cluttered, nice balance. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Very nice planing and workmanship. Looks like fun.  

Magic

PS See you in 8 weeks. Don't you have it backwards. Florida in winter Indiana in summer. 
Oh wait Dimentia Springs, I get it now. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## rhikdavis

Nice. Shoulda kept it at 3 x 6...would have saved alot of money on trees.


----------



## MtRR75

rhikdavis said:


> Nice. Shoulda kept it at 3 x 6...would have saved alot of money on trees.


I'm sure that your are joking. The border of trees is what makes the layout -- just a small railroad town nestled in the foothills. Nice job.


----------



## 11290

Thanks for the nice words. Pretty happy with the way it has turned out so far.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Looks great, I love the water tower!


----------



## rhikdavis

MtRR75 said:


> I'm sure that your are joking.


What gave me away...the smiley?..lighten up francis.


----------



## MtRR75

11290 said:


> Thanks for the nice words. Pretty happy with the way it has turned out so far.


What did you use to make your electrical wires so that they droop realistically between telephone poles?


----------



## 11290

MtRR75 said:


> What did you use to make your electrical wires so that they droop realistically between telephone poles?


Actually just some soft, twisted thread (or yarn), big ball, that I got a Hobby Lobby in the fabric department. Looked to see if it had a label on it but guess I threw that away. A little large in scale but the I didn't think the smaller diameter would droop or hold up as well if it was bumped accidentally. Drop of thin CA at each post connection working with a long length of the thread.


----------



## WxToad

Nice little layout. You did a great job.


----------



## Spence

Great job on the layout. :appl:


----------



## Nikola

My gosh, OP, that is as nice a layout as I have seen. Very nice layout of track, roads and buildings. Great detail. You are to be commended, sir! 

The only thing better would be if it were an Interurban layout with a trolley line down Main Street. But don't let my personal weirdness take away from what you have there. It is amazing.


----------



## dan51

Love it. Love the Disney reference (I'm also big into Disney stuff). I have two sets of monorail trains I may want to incorporate on my HO system but I have to give that some thought. I think I have enough monorail track for a double-sized loop if I use all the track.


----------



## RonthePirate

"Dimentia Springs Coal Company"!! Fantastic. With the "D".
Took me awhile to put the two together.
Hey, I hope old Walt's boys don't get you for copyright on the water tower.
Maybe I'm thinking of McDonald's stormtroopers. They're the worst.

This layout looks professionally done. Absolutely beautiful.
Even a graveyard, something not included very often.

Pat yourself on the back for this gem, 11290.


----------



## mopac

WOW!!! amazing layout. Great job. Went through your pics. Very nice.
As I went through the pics nothing stood out as needing attention.
Except one. I hope you do not mind me pointing this out but it stood out to me immediately. Pic #13. Where the road crosses the track. It doesn't cross, just
up to track. No road between the rails. Just cut a curve of thin cardboard or whatever, paint same color as road, and glue to top of rails. What do you think?
Awesome layout.


----------



## prrfan

Welcome to the forum. Great job on a fantastic looking layout. I really like the track plan. Thanks.


----------



## rfernald

Like the little cemetery...where did the stones come from?


----------



## tyronerobinson

I have just become a fan of your layout. I think your track plan is fabulous.


----------

